# Black worms - release in tank?



## Tex Gal

I was at my LFS and they told me I should just release the black worms into the tank. They said whatever was not eaten would burrow down into the substrate and begin breeding there. They said I would be raising a permanent food supply. What about that? Should I do it?


----------



## peteski312

first thing, if you buy more then a feedings worth you will want to keep them in a tuperware or old butter dish in the fridge, otherwise they rott and smell. What are you feeding? Black worms are fun to feed and brings out the wild side in your fish. As far as portions per feeding, feed a pinch at a time to allow as much to be eaten by your fish as possible and feed for about a min. For all the fallen worms, loaches and corys can pick them off. I was told by a LFS to avoid letting tem burrow in the gravel, you'll never be able to get them all out and your fish wont have access to them. Who knows they might disrupt your plants by eating the roots.


----------



## JanS

I only feed as much as the fish will consume in a feeding, and keep the rest in a container of cold water in the fridge, as suggested above.

I'm not sure how well they'd do in regular tank conditions anyway, since they seem to do better in cold 40° temps, so I don't know if the breeding thing would be an issue even if you did release too many. I think the problem there would be more of them dying and polluting the tank. I could be wrong too since I don't have any experience with breeding them.


----------



## BruceWatts

It is true that they can become established in your tank substrate but I would not think of that as a good thing. A sudden die off and your whole tank could crash. Besides they are really not very healthy to feed long term as they live in polluted environments.
Corys will dig out any left overs but don't over feed them.

Bruce


----------



## Tex Gal

I have fed the blackworms many times, but only as many as the fish will consume. What I thought was novel about the release idea was having them in the substrate as a permanent food supply. They said that the worms would have to stick an end out of the soil to breathe and that is how the fish would be able to eat them. So... you say it may not be true? I certainly wouldn't want to pollute my tank or have them disturbing my plants... I guess it's not a good idea... That's why I asked you smart folks before I did it. Thanks


----------



## Moon

Tex Gal said:


> I was at my LFS and they told me I should just release the black worms into the tank. They said whatever was not eaten would burrow down into the substrate and begin breeding there. They said I would be raising a permanent food supply. What about that? Should I do it?


I have been allowing black worms to live in my aquariums for years, they act like earth worms and eat mulm. I do use sand and not gravel but I don't think that would make a difference.

Moon


----------



## Tex Gal

Moon said:


> I have been allowing black worms to live in my aquariums for years, they act like earth worms and eat mulm. I do use sand and not gravel but I don't think that would make a difference.
> 
> Moon


I have ADA AquaSoil. Wonder if that makes a difference?

I just read on the net on one site that said they will produce too much waste if you let them breed in your tank.... I guess it's like everything else - there are many opinions...


----------



## NatalieT

I've had blackworms living in my aquariums since last June, with no troubles. I introduced the worms before the fish, and the worms kept sticking their ends up out of the dirt. Once I had a few fish, there were no worms to be seen. The worms are still there, just in hiding. I know they're there because plants from that tank introduced blackworms to a new tank I just started. (I can see the worm tails sticking up above the gravel in the new tank.) I kind of like having the worms in the tank, but they don't seem to be working very well as cory-food, which was what I had in mind when I originally introduced them to the tank  (I have dirt with some sand in one tank, gravel in another--the worms seem fine in both.)

Natalie


----------



## NatalieT

BruceWatts said:


> It is true that they can become established in your tank substrate but I would not think of that as a good thing. A sudden die off and your whole tank could crash. Besides they are really not very healthy to feed long term as they live in polluted environments.


How can they be living in a polluted environment if they're in your own tank?

Natalie


----------



## Tex Gal

NatalieT said:


> How can they be living in a polluted environment if they're in your own tank?
> 
> Natalie


I think he meant that they come from polluted environments. Once in your tank they wouldn't be in a polluted environment. He was saying if they all died they would pollute your tank.


----------



## JanS

Coming from a polluted environment means they have been harvested from waters that contain all sorts of organisms that aren't real desirable, and some of those things can be carried over to our tanks, so you are always looking at the risk of bringing some nasties into your tank.


----------

